# SE-tegra?



## Guest (Oct 17, 2002)

hey i thought i saw somewhere on the net that someone had put a integra front end on a Se-R anyone think they know what site i mean my comp shut down on me and lemme know if ya like the idea. thanks >dreamin


----------



## GregV (Apr 30, 2002)

Dreamin of 13's said:


> *hey i thought i saw somewhere on the net that someone had put a integra front end on a Se-R anyone think they know what site i mean my comp shut down on me and lemme know if ya like the idea. thanks >dreamin *


http://www.mossyperformance.com/pages/best_paint.htm


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

is it just me or should honda/acura and nissan never be mixed? (on the same car atleast)


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

sno said:


> *is it just me or should honda/acura and nissan never be mixed? (on the same car atleast) *


It's just you. And here's why - the Menace Civic with the S14B front end conversion:


















Hell yeah.


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

It's not just him, I wouldn't do it either, but it does look badass, even if there is a Tool setting in the driver's seat. It's certainly better than the crappy tailight mod on that B13 in the "Best looking B13" thread.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

samo said:


> *It's just you. And here's why - the Menace Civic with the S14B front end conversion:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 such a beautiful front end on such an ugly car!

having a nissan is sorta what sets us apart from the "main-streamers" and FnF noobs. why would you ever want to merge the two?? but i guess everything has to be done atleast once.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Here we go again  ...

First of all, the EK Civic is a pretty good-looking car if you ask me. It has very attractive lines from the factory and is an _excellent_ platform to build upon.

I enjoy my Nissan - I find great pleasure in driving and modding her. She's a little different than most of the stuff out there because she's a Nissan, and that's cool. I always get people asking me, "What kind of car is that?" 

The reason you would put S14B headlights on a Civic is because it's a gorgeous conversion. I'm in awe of that car - it's incredibly clean, very fast, and a beautiful machine. I've seen very few Civics with the S14B conversion - it sets this one apart from all the other stuff out there.


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2002)

I agreed w/ sno until I saw the mods. That looks freakin sweet! But I do agree in that a Nissan shouldn't ever be modified to look like a Honda. 
It's exactly the reason that Nissan's do stand out from the crowd, why make them fit in?


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

bassicrhythm said:


> *But I do agree in that a Nissan shouldn't ever be modified to look like a Honda.*


How about this: You do what you want to do with your car and everyone else will do what they want with theirs. Why the hell do you care what someone else does to their car? And don't anybody give me that "it's a disgrace to Nissan" crap, I don't want to hear it. The close-minded, anti-Honda people around here are the real disgrace. This Honda bashing is so incredibly childish it blows my mind. Calm the hell down and relax a little - there's no reason to hate another manufacturer because you drive a Nissan. There's a reason we're called Nissan Nazis...


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

whoa buddy, i never said anything about being a close-minded nissan nazi that likes to bash on hondas. i'll be the first to admit that some hondas/acuras are done very well. the b18c5 is one of the best engines, for imports, to mod. there's just some things out there that make me laugh, like putting a sr20 in a civic, and make me cringe, like putting nissan headlights on a honda. but, to each his own.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

I didn't mean to call you in particular a Nissan Nazi - it's just a sentiment I've heard on other boards about us Nissan guys and it's because of the severe brand loyalty that seems to be more prevalent with Nissan guys than other makes.

Yes, an SR swap into a Civic would not only be pointless and stupid, but it would be a waste of money and next to impossible. Honda has some motors (B-series, H22A) that would make a much better canidate for a swap.

I don't see why you cringe at the thought of someone putting Nissan headlights on a Civic - I think it looks awesome, and, although it's not the direction I would go if I had a Civic, it's very, very cool and original.


----------



## blueboost (Jul 25, 2002)

IMO- the civic is so beautiful with that nissan conversion. I love both companies and I even liked fast and furious movie. I'm sure that will send some of you over the edge but hey...

If we didn't have people doing all of these things we wouldn't have a single performance part on the market for our Nissans. I remember when there were only performance parts FOR honda's and I'm glad that those guys loved what they did enough to revolutionize the industry enough to give us nissan owners some presence in the market. This facination with modding our cars should be a reason to love each other not hate on one another because we don't all drive the same exact thing. Some people will never be happy unless they are unhappy about something. I never thought the import scene would be as uncool as it is. Thankfully the cars ARE cool unlike a lot of the people associated with them.

I'm not talking about anyone that has posted on this thread, I just thought that it applied in this situation.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

LOL, finally someone agrees with me. Every time one of these threads comes up I have to get on the defensive. Honda, Nissan, VW, Ford, Chevy, Mazda, Toyota - who cares? We're about the cars, about the community, and about the sport, not about which brand is better than another.


----------



## 1fastser (Sep 30, 2002)

To each his own. 

It looks damn good. Personally, I'd never do it. I would rather put all that money into the motor...that's just me. I prefer the stock, sleeper look. Nice rims, slightly lowered, great suspension, brakes, and FULLY BUILT w/ about 350-400fwhp!  

...but don't knock it cuz you wouldn't do it.

laterz...Jody


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

1fastser said:


> *To each his own.*


exactly what i said.


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2002)

Sorry if I did come off close minded. I'm not some kind of extreme Nissan elitist or anything.


----------



## blueboost (Jul 25, 2002)

no, you see, I think that it's great that you have product loyalty. We all know very well that the nissanforums.com crew loves Nissan stuff, that go's without saying. I personally can't understand how someone can shit on Honda Motor Corp. after all they have done and all the innovation and technology they stuck their necks out to introduce. NOT liking or at least respecting the LEADER in innovation in a class (sport compact) just tells me that your a closed minded individual. Granted, I don't see Honda holding on to that title for much longer as the Integra is gone (the RSX ain't got those pretty lines IMO) the Independent suspension is gone, they don't bring the big gun's over for the U.S. enthusiasts and so on... That is why I tryed to get a petition to Nissan going. If Nissan would step up to the plate they would probably win the game.

I am not calling ANYONE here closed minded or trying to pick on ANY of you. This post doesn't even relate to cross-platform bodywork ar whatever. I just thought since I WASN'T talking to Nissan Nazi's I could get a point across without being brought to the gallows and hung.


----------

